# Java hochladen?



## derlederdoc (12. Nov 2010)

Hallo

Ich betreibe die Seite my-leder.de und würde gerne ein Java Script einfügen....
Das geht aber nur über Datei hochladen...
Wie bekomme ich jetzt das Script als Datei hochgeladen?
Host ist 1und1


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="/tripleflap/tripleflap.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
var twitterAccount = "http://twitter.com/account";
var tweetThisText = "Titel und http://diese.tld/url";
tripleflapInit();
</script>
```

Danke

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Volvagia (12. Nov 2010)

Du fügst ihm in eine Datei ein und lädst die hoch? Oo


----------



## Marco13 (12. Nov 2010)

.. und die Datei "tripleflap.js" brauchst du wohl auch ...


----------



## upsala (12. Nov 2010)

So kann man auch Werbung verbreiten.


----------



## derlederdoc (12. Nov 2010)

Die Werbung wurde hier vom System rein genommen und Interessiert mich nicht... Ich bin hier weil ich Hilfe benötige... Können die Admins gerne raus nehmen!

Was heisst denn tripleflap.js

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Final_Striker (12. Nov 2010)

So heißt die Datei wo der JavaScript Code drin steht.


----------



## derlederdoc (12. Nov 2010)

OK, und wie bekomme ich das Script jetzt hochgeladen? Steht das jetzt schon in einer Datei :bahnhof: Habe echt null Ahnung :rtfm:


----------



## Marco13 (12. Nov 2010)

Wie du vielleicht schon gesehen hast, ist das hier ein Java-Forum, und kein JavaScript-Forum. Java und JavaScript haben ungefähr so viel gemeinsam wie ein Wal und eine Walnuss. 

Aber zu dieser speziellen Frage ein paar Laienhafte infos: Mit

```
<script type="text/javascript" src="/tripleflap/tripleflap.js"></script>
```
wird gesagt: "Das hier ist ein JavaScript, und der Quellcode (also das _eigentliche_ Script) stehen in einer Datei namens 'tripleflap.js'". (Darunter kommt noch ein Scriptchen, das nur eine Funktion aufruft.)

Wenn du das ganze also auf einer Webseite haben willst, musst du die HTML-Datei, in der dein geposteter Schnipsel drin ist, auf den Webserver hochladen, z.B. als
my-leder.de/twitterDing/meineHTMLDateiMitDemSchnipselDrin.html
und _zusätzlich_ musst du die "tripleflap.js" hochladen, als
my-leder.de/twitterDing/tripleflap/tripleflap.js

Je nachdem, wo du diesen Schnipsel "geklaut" hast: Wenn er aus einer HTML-Datei stammt wie
crazy-warez.ru/twitt3r/coosStuff.html
dann kannst du in die Adresszeile des Browsers
crazy-warez.ru/twitt3r/tripleflap/tripleflap.js
eintippen, dann sollte er die "tripleflap.js" anzeigen und du kannst sie lokal speichern.


----------



## derlederdoc (12. Nov 2010)

HI

Danke für Eure Mühe... Werde das ganze jetzt mal testen :applaus:

Gruß, Stefan


----------

